

US inquiry into high-tech hiring - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/03/technology/companies/03trust.html

======
nostrademons
I know people who have been actively recruited from one large high-tech
company to another, so I don't personally put much stock in this...

~~~
mustbeanonymous
While working at a large "high-tech" firm "X" (not listed in the article, but
well-known), in 2007 I was approached through by a recruiter from one of the
firms "Y" listed. After my third phone interview everything went silent.
Emails stopped, phone calls not returned.

Confused, if the firm decided to not pursue me, I at least wanted closure. A
friend of mine had a friend in firm "Y" recruiting and asked about my
situation. The feedback was to the affect of exactly what the DOJ seems to be
investigating that "Y" is not currently recruiting employees of "X".

